# Buying a towed car



## Mitgalgelim (Aug 10, 2015)

We intend to buy an RV and a towed car. Can anybody recommend which car/type will be suitable. We intend to use it quite a bit, much more then the RV itself. Our budget is $5000-8000. Thanks.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2015)

Honda CRVs are popular.  i tow a 2006 Saturn Vue which is a very good toad.  No longer make Saturns but you can find them in your price range used.  Might also alread have the base plate for toad installed as they were popular toads.  just do your homework on anything you buy to be sure it can be towed 4 down if thats the way you are going. A lot of the Jeeps can also be towed 4 down  the Saturn or honda get good MPG which is a plus for us as we will park the MH and do sightseeing in the toad.  Good luck and let us know what you do


----------

